
Rereading Darwin - pg
http://www.americanscientist.org/issues/id.14345,y.0,no.,content.true,page.1,css.print/issue.aspx
======
billswift
Good article. If you want more, rather than reading Darwin, I suggest
Dennett's _Darwin's Dangerous Idea_ , which gives a broader, more modern view
of the importance of evolution. Especially of "variation and selection", the
core ideas of Darwin, and without a lot of frequently irrelevant, for the
general reader, biological details.

------
westicle
Whenever I read about Darwin I'm impressed by his commitment to a pretty
disruptive idea in the face of substantial criticism. Also interesting that he
(over)worked himself to the detriment of his health and relationships but left
behind a pretty amazing legacy.

Not surprised pg is interested in him as a subject!

------
bootload
The essence of the Enlightenment is shown where Bishop Ussher looks to
scriptures to confirm while Darwin, Kelvin et alia, observe.

------
wging
>Both our life spans and our five senses are inadequate to the task of
comprehension: The most powerful mechanism of organic change lies well beyond
our everyday experience.

This is mostly true, but there are some cool things
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E._coli_long-
term_evolution_exp...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E._coli_long-
term_evolution_experiment)) that have been done. (You might recall that
Lenski's team saw E. coli evolve the ability to eat citrate:
[http://scienceblogs.com/loom/2008/06/02/a_new_step_in_evolut...](http://scienceblogs.com/loom/2008/06/02/a_new_step_in_evolution.php.))

